# Dash bezel



## gtojoe's1970 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have to replace the dash bezel in my 1970. I received one suggestion that the entire dash must be removed. Is there any other way to remove the bezel w/o pulling the dash. I have to save the wood trim so I can't cut it out.
Also is there a removal sequence that would help not removing unnecessary nuts and bolts. Thanks for the help. Jos.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

hey joe,i remember when a mechanic i know was fixing the ground on my instrument lights,he had to drop the entire dash.i don't think there's any other way to change the bezel.sucks.


----------

